# Hobbit House



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm more of an architecture fan than I am a Hobbit and Lord of the Rings fan, but there is this little caretaker's house in a cemetery about a mile from where I live that reminds me of a Hobbit House. From what I have learned the house dates from 1929 and should be more properly termed as Tudor Revival, but Hobbit House has a catchy ring to it.









The house is pretty much in ruins but the walls are still sturdy. Unfortunately, the inside floor has fallen into the basement.









I put a picture of it into my photo-editing program, got rid of the trees, printed out a copy on cardstock, and mounted it on foamboard. My grandkids should get a kick out of it since they are familiar with Bilbo Baggins, the famous Hobbit, who has found work with my Franklinite mining company and now resides nearby.

I do believe that it would be possible to make a complete model of this building using foam insulation board.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

There have been several blogs that feature miniature gardens based on Hobbit Holes. Here is a fun one:


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice building. I see the ridge and the rafters in the roof are sagging.

Andrew


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a version that I cleaned up with Paint Shop Pro in case anyone wants to print it for use. I'm going to make a slightly larger version which means that when using the photo editing program I'll have to print separately the left side, then the right side, and then mount them together on foam board. I've used this technique before to achieve larger buildings.

Scott, that Hobbitt Hole idea would make a great addition to any garden railway. It's a beauty.

Andrew, I wondered about that sag in the roof. I go to the local gym and just a couple of days ago I was on a machine right next to a local architect and mentioned this building to him. He is interested in it too and felt that the roof might have been designed that way. On the other hand the building is in bad shape and maybe the sag is for real. It does add character!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill,

Do you have shots all the way around? It would make a great project using jig-stones and cement covered foamboard.

Scott


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would actually classify that as as French Normandy as the origin of the structures inspiration. Today these types of buildings are considered under a catch-all designation of "storybook style" but I dont like that designation, its too lazy.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor, I can see that influence. Here's an interesting link to the storybook idea:

http://www.standout-cabin-designs.com/english-storybook-cottage.html

Bill


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hobbit house on my street. (Well, maybe Gandlaff.)

https://www.google.com/maps/@33.769...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s77xqJHaH1oVJT_xzvSlC3w!2e0


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

There were a couple of things I wanted to tweak on my Hobbit house rather than do the whole thing over. I simply made the door bigger and added a thatched roof, thanks to my wife picking up some cheapo floral moss at the dollar store. The moss is held on with water-based tacky glue with the moss pressed firmly in place.

Toddalin, that is some Hobbit hut your neighbor has!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Gandalf will still bang his head!
It looks a lot more hobbity now. 

Andrew


----------

